# piranha and apples?



## vanhorn (Apr 14, 2008)

just gotta question i got 2 piranha 1 bout 2 inch other about 3 1/2 they get along great iv been feeding them some krill, rosey guppies, and a lil bit of flake food just wondering if they would perhaps like little peices of cut up apples? let me know thank you


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Haha just throw one in see if they like it i dont think it could hurt


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Tison said:


> Haha just throw one in see if they like it i dont think it could hurt


 READ MY MIND...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I tried pieces of apple with Natts and if anything was entertaining watchng them all put it in their mouth but spit it out. They definately toyed with it for a while before I decided to remove the apple slice. On the other hand i did successfully feed apple pieces to my manny when he was around 4" in size (very rarely) but now he could care less for it.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I did also tried this after reading about it, couldn't get the the apple to sink so I had to anchor it off a rock to make it sink, though they were curious to what it was.. some bites were taken off of it but not a whole lot. I removed it afterward. They might eat tiny slices of it if you stuff it into a smelt's mouth or something like that.


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> I did also tried this after reading about it, couldn't get the the apple to sink so I had to anchor it off a rock to make it sink, though they were curious to what it was.. some bites were taken off of it but not a whole lot. I removed it afterward. They might eat tiny slices of it if you stuff it into a smelt's mouth or something like that.


if you blanch ( boil ) veg fruit it will stop it from floating. 
i do this with cuecumber for the plecs, works a treat.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

if you cant get it to stay down nor can you get the fish to eat itthen it would seem pretty pointless to me lol

remeber tho apples are acidic


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

mine like oranges i dont feed it to them alot tho


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Iv fed my reds bananas


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I tried pieces of apple with Natts and if anything was entertaining watchng them all put it in their mouth but spit it out. They definately toyed with it for a while before I decided to remove the apple slice. On the other hand i did successfully feed apple pieces to my manny when he was around 4" in size (very rarely) but now he could care less for it.


If I'm not mistaken but out of the serras don't mannys have the most vegatation in their diet in the wild.


----------

